# اهل الخبرة في العطور



## youssofkh (18 أغسطس 2014)

سلام ممكن تفيدوني ما اسم راءحة الميس البيض وهي سووية الصنع هل يوجد مثبت راحه غير الكاتو للاسف غير موجد عندنا


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

موفق


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

استغفرك ربي و اتوب اليك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------

